# camping villafranco



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

hi just to let you know a friend of mine has a campsite for 5 vans 
near a place in southen spain called coen.its called camping villafranco
if you get to the water tower in villafranco ring the following number 
steve or his mother will meet you.0034677189382

thanks mike


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*camping*

forgot to mention there are showers and toilets ,swimming pool.small games room with pool table.hook up just pm for prices or ring site thanks


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

That would be "Coin" in Southern Spain. I know Steve quite well and have had clients meet and store there in the past.

Go through the village/tower for about 1.50km and site is along a track on the left.

There are a couple of sites in the area, both official and not so.

The nearby Malagamontepark [that's how it is written] seems to have got its act back together. Hope so, we have a client group [including member "old mo" i.e. Val] gathering there at this very moment........ :roll:

From a very pleasant [weather] Andalusia.

Ray

.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Great Tapa bar on the road from Villafranca to Steve's site called Restaurante La Masia.

Great Tapa and cheap as chips.



Pete 8)


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Any idea if he's open all year and as it looks a fair alitude on the map, any idea of the winter weather around there......
Garcia


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Yes, open all year………

Villafranco is close to our nearest village of Alhaurin el Grande. We are quite high on a sierra and looking down [in a nice way] on AEG and can see VF in the distance.

The inland weather during the winter here has been unsettled for a number of years, so I am told [always in Morocco] and had a few very wet weeks. But Xmas was very mild, meals were had outside.

In 12 years here I have never been "freezing cold", I still have heavy/thermal jackets that have never been unpacked.

But the thing is that you are 30 mins of so from the coast and about the same to spectacular inland Andalusia……that can get wet and cold during the winter.

.


----------

